

WiFi pineapple impersonates all the routers you auto-connect to... rickroll - willvarfar
http://www.jwz.org/blog/2012/05/wifi-pineapple-mark-iv/

======
machrider
> Simply put, when your computer turns on, the wireless radio sends out probe
> requests. These requests say "Is such-and-such wireless network around?"

Wait, really? This is news to me. Is this to handle the case where the router
isn't set to broadcast its SSID? Does it happen across all devices and OSes?
(i.e. is NetworkManager doing it on my Linux computer?)

